# Greek Peak?



## ta&idaho (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm trying to find out more information about the terrain and snow conditions at Greek Peak.  My inlaws live in Central New York, so we usually drive right by a few times a winter.  I've been to Toggenburg, which is right near where they live, but it seems like Greek has a little more to offer terrain-wise.

Campgottagopee, others, what can you tell me?  

This relatively old First Tracks article says they let a fair amount of the runs bump up: http://www.firsttracksonline.com/News/2003/10/27/Greek-Peak:-Central-N.Y.-Skiing-As-Good-As-It-Gets/  Is this still true?

Do the glades that are awesomely depicted on the hand-drawn trail map (http://www.greekpeak.net/media/4966/gptrailmap_2006_r5.pdf) fill in enough to ski most of the season?

What's up with the "proposed" section on the trail map?  Wishful thinking?

Does anyone have some pictures (some TRs, but zero pictures)?

Anywhere else to check out in the area (it can be a little depressing to spend significant amounts of winter time in a snow-choked region with such meager hills)?

Thanks in advance for any CNY stoke and intel anyone can provide!


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 14, 2010)

cggp is certainly the resident local and can add more - this year will be my second year as a passholder/hope lake lodge owner. i bought in up there primarily for the glades and the bumps - on a typical year the glades do fill in real well from what ive seen, last year being the exception although there was some decent tree skiing to be found, you just gotta poke around. the glade trails are legit tho, nice spacing and length for a small hill. there wasn't enough snow there last season for alot of bumps either, a few small ones on elysian and some nice ones late season on hercules headwall. other years ive been up and seen top to bottom bumps on half of the trail right in front (cant remember name). not really a big pic guy, hafta check it out and get camp and/or myself to give ya the tour!


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 14, 2010)

I would say the article from firsttracks is spot on.....

This is how we roll at Greek. Get there, in line, EARLY!!! We're booted up in line at 7:30 waiting for SP to open the lift (chair 1). Chair one offers some good bumps, steeps (if Olympian is open). and some great trails to really let 'em run (not frowned upon unless it's crowded). Ski there until you have to wait, and I mean wait AT ALL. Once there's a line jump over to chair 2 (normally doesn't open until 9ish anyway) and hit Ronnies Run (Aesop's Glade)......Ronnies is my fav "on the map wood shot"....the spacing is good and holds snow well, only problem is (unless pecker deep) you can get bored because it's not long enough, but still my fav trail!!! Once you've had your fill of that head over to chair 4. Overall Chair 4, imo, is the best skiing on the hill. You have Zues, and Hercules right off the top of 4 which offers some good steep headwalls.....if you hook up with myself or Gorgonzola we'll show you the "G SPOT" which is off of 4 as well, and the power line offers some fun too, but don't tell anyone.:wink:  Usually by now it's around 11 or so, so it;'s time to head over to the "PARTY"---the party is Chair 5...as said in the article hit the glades then traverse (skiers right) over to the headwall for the best top to bottom experience Greek has to offer...lap that until your thirsty then head to the parking lot for some BEERZ :beer: and venison speedies......after that we just kinda work our way back over to the main area hitting whatever really stood out on the way over......yelling, screaming, laughing is a MUST....all in all, stop, have fun...you wont be dissapointed in the hill or the fun. Hey, it's 900' and a blast, how bad can that be. 

You can find some pictures (last year) here http://www.nsmountainsports.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=762


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 14, 2010)

Gorgonzola---ifin you'll be up the weekend of the 29th, TMP is playing at The Stone Lounge (in Cortland) that night (29th)....I'll keep an eye out fer ya


----------



## Rambo (Oct 14, 2010)

Front face. From the left Elysian Fields, Alcmene, Illiad. (chairlifts 1A & 1).


----------



## Rambo (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Skimaine (Oct 14, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> ...lap that until your thirsty then head to the parking lot for some BEERZ :beer: and venison speedies......



speedies and beer  . . .  ah the memories.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 15, 2010)

Skimaine said:


> speedies and beer  . . .  ah the memories.



Right on....how can it get any better.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 15, 2010)

a cny classic for sure!


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 15, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Gorgonzola---ifin you'll be up the weekend of the 29th, TMP is playing at The Stone Lounge (in Cortland) that night (29th)....I'll keep an eye out fer ya



if it happens it will be the weeknd before that 23/24, either way since it's the ole  anniversary celebration weekend prolly wouldn't be headed out :wink:


----------



## ta&idaho (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the information!  Looks like a fun place to ski.  I'll let you guys know when I'm headed that direction, and hopefully you can give me the tour (and let me know what speedies are).  Fingers crossed for Ullr and Santa to team up for some Christmastime Lake Effect...


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 15, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> if it happens it will be the weeknd before that 23/24, either way since it's the ole  anniversary celebration weekend prolly wouldn't be headed out :wink:



You dog you.....8)


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 15, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> Thanks for all the information!  Looks like a fun place to ski.  I'll let you guys know when I'm headed that direction, and hopefully you can give me the tour (and let me know what speedies are).  Fingers crossed for Ullr and Santa to team up for some Christmastime Lake Effect...



Please do---be happy to show you around.

Speedies...yum-yum-yum-yum


----------



## millerm277 (Oct 15, 2010)

Never been there, but it's looking like it's going to be my Home mtn this winter seeing at it's by far the closest to where I'm living.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice---where you living at???


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 15, 2010)

millerm277 said:


> Never been there, but it's looking like it's going to be my Home mtn this winter seeing at it's by far the closest to where I'm living.



cool, better get over to the skiers picnic this weekend for your discounted pass!


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 15, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> cool, better get over to the skiers picnic this weekend for your discounted pass!



Good point---think they're only 329????


----------



## Mapnut (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's a trip report with some good pictures, including scratchy glades: http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=topic16307

Also my trip report from 2 seasons ago:  http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=topic14772 A few more pictures.
Very detailed, based on only one visit, so not as well informed as Campggp's, but possibly more objective.


----------



## ta&idaho (Oct 15, 2010)

Mapnut said:


> Here's a trip report with some good pictures, including scratchy glades: http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=topic16307
> 
> Also my trip report from 2 seasons ago:  http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=topic14772 A few more pictures.
> Very detailed, based on only one visit, so not as well informed as Campggp's, but possibly more objective.



Thanks for posting.  Those post-storm pics look pretty sweet, especially the old-school lift line.  Short vertical is a given, but seems like this place has the character I was hoping for...


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 15, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> Thanks for posting.  Those post-storm pics look pretty sweet, especially the old-school lift line.  Short vertical is a given, but seems like this place has the *character* I was hoping for...



definately lots of that - if you read the snowjournal thread its one of those places you either love or hate. lots of _characters _too - i gotta say i ive never randomly ridden the lifts or skiid with as many genuinely nice fun people as i have at greek

ps nice pics and report mapnut!


----------



## millerm277 (Oct 15, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> cool, better get over to the skiers picnic this weekend for your discounted pass!



Just ordered mine today. (Student pass - $219.), I'm in Binghamton.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 15, 2010)

Mapnut said:


> Here's a trip report with some good pictures, including scratchy glades: http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=topic16307
> 
> Also my trip report from 2 seasons ago:  http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=topic14772 A few more pictures.
> Very detailed, based on only one visit, so not as well informed as Campggp's, *but possibly more objective.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 15, 2010)

millerm277 said:


> Just ordered mine today. (Student pass - $219.), I'm in Binghamton.



Nice---we're up there every Sunday and Tuesday mornings....just look for the camo!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 15, 2010)

Map, forgot a couple things....


#1 You mentioned Atlas (the trail right under chair 2)---years ago you could ski that top to bottom and was killer. Too many people started slamming into the tower on the last pitch so they decided to "close" it :wink::wink:

#2 You mentioned the "seeded" bumps on the Fields.....NOT seeded at all, just made by good bump skiers.

Oh, great TR's and pix too. It's cool to read other peoples perspective on a place I like to call "mine".


----------



## Rambo (Oct 17, 2010)

Latest News (Plans) from Greek Peak:

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...-of-development/adventure-center.aspx&h=94298

Greek Peak is planning to add an Adventure Center to the Resort. The Adventure Center will be located west of the existing parking lot and west of the Olympian Trail and features year round facilities. The planned opening is Summer 2011.  Additional plans to expand the ski area (detailed below) are also being considered but will start construction following Adventure Center Expansion. Stay tuned for further updates as we move forward with the expansion!


----------



## millerm277 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm, looks like some major lift changes.


----------



## jaywbigred (Oct 18, 2010)

Skied here extensively in college and though I have only been back once in the last 8 years, that one trip did not bely any changes for the worse. The only real issues with GP are 1) the amenities/lodge are pretty antiquated and dank, but, methinks the locals like is that way, and as long as you aren't hoping for Stowe-like appointments, everything is very functional and generally just fine; and 2) the lack of vert, not much you can do about that. Other than the brevity of runs, the terrain is great, with some fun steeper terrain, usually bumps to be found, cruisers, well maintained glades, and pretty good tree shots. Also, iirc ticket prices are very reasonable, and they usually have good terrain features and a pipe (at least, they used to). Also, night skiing!

Have fun! I was just up in Ithaca this weekend and I hope to get back to GP this winter when I am back again visiting my buddy. Unfortunately he doesn't ski, which frustrates me almost as much as the fact that he doesn't golf (my favorite golf course in the world is in Ithaca)! Ugh! Oh well.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 1, 2010)

Uhm, Greek opens 12/4....frickin-a-right it does :beer::beer:


----------



## ta&idaho (Dec 1, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Uhm, Greek opens 12/4....frickin-a-right it does :beer::beer:



Nice.  Weather permitting, I plan on skiing there at least one day while I'm in CNY over Christmas, most likely the 26th.  Might also sneak in some turns on my drive up on the 23rd.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 1, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> Nice.  Weather permitting, I plan on skiing there at least one day while I'm in CNY over Christmas, most likely the 26th.  Might also sneak in some turns on my drive up on the 23rd.



Cool---that weekend I'll be there 24th (real early, it's free day and a mob scene), 25th and 26th.....hopefully we can hook up for a few runs on the 26th!!!


----------



## ta&idaho (Dec 1, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Cool---that weekend I'll be there 24th (real early, it's free day and a mob scene), 25th and 26th.....hopefully we can hook up for a few runs on the 26th!!!



Sounds good.  I'll PM you when we get closer to Christmas.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 1, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> Sounds good.  I'll PM you when we get closer to Christmas.




Sounds good


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 3, 2010)

I might hit it the 26/27th as well


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 3, 2010)

Sounds like the making of a party :beer:


----------



## jaywbigred (Dec 3, 2010)

I have to say, as much as I love GP, I am super annoyed with their marketing department. 

I am not sure how I got on their Text messaging SPAM list, but I am on it. Every time I get a txt from them, it says to reply with "STOP" to stop getting messages. Every time, I do replay "STOP." And yet I keep getting the messages. Things like this piss me off to no end, but maybe I am just sensitive.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 3, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> I have to say, as much as I love GP, I am super annoyed with their marketing department.
> 
> I am not sure how I got on their Text messaging SPAM list, but I am on it. Every time I get a txt from them, it says to reply with "STOP" to stop getting messages. Every time, I do replay "STOP." And yet I keep getting the messages. Things like this piss me off to no end, but maybe I am just sensitive.



You mean lack of a marketing dept....go to their webiste and FB page---what a joke!!


----------



## jaywbigred (Dec 3, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> You mean lack of a marketing dept....go to their webiste and FB page---what a joke!!



Well, there is no lack of SPAM I will tell you that!


----------



## Rambo (Dec 3, 2010)

So Greek is opening on Sun. 12/5/10 from 8:30 to 5:00. Sounds like 2 trails, Elysian/Stoic and the beginner slope. Seems to me that they usually also have that lower progression terrain park open for the boarders/park dudes. BUT this year they are blowing snow on the Sno-Tubing park instead of the lower progession park. This will pee off a lot of boarder/park dudes who will show up on opening day and find not a single rail. In fact these dudes are already complaining on Greeks FB page. 

Someone at Greek or the Hope/Pond waterpark must have put a high priority on opening the Snow-tubing area. I don't think it's a good idea for Jeff Kryger (I think he runs Hope/Pond waterpark lodge] to pee off the boarder/park dudes on the Greek facebook page as they often show up in large numbers on opening day.


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 4, 2010)

yea i agree - i seems to me that theyre really lacking in park management and relations. theryr really missing the boat on that- a huge market segemnt that makes up a large portion of the families theyre trying to attract. whoever al kryger is they should keep him away from their face book.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 4, 2010)

This pains me....but I agree too. GP could/would have a lot more skier visits IF they'd invest some $$$ in that whole park thing. I'm not a "park fan" (seems like a waste of a trail to me), but I "get it" so you'd think they would too.

P.S. Jeff has nothing to do with their FB page


----------



## Rambo (Dec 4, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> This pains me....but I agree too. GP could/would have a lot more skier visits IF they'd invest some $$$ in that whole park thing. I'm not a "park fan" (seems like a waste of a trail to me), but I "get it" so you'd think they would too.
> 
> *P.S. Jeff has nothing to do with their FB page*



Well!! Jeff is responding to complaints on the GP Facebook page and inciting negative feelings by the Boarder Park dudes. Here is one of Jeffs remarks:

"Jeff Kryger And what do you expect the 95% of the people who DON'T use a park to do? Ski/ride around the rails? Just be thankful that they are opening at all. And if it is that big of a deal either go to one of the other mountains, or wait a few weeks until they get everything set up. It's the first day, seriously...."


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 4, 2010)

oh i meant jeff not al - al's a good guy. any mountain owner that walks around new years eve serving his patrons champagne gets cutomer relations to some degree, jeff on the other hand seems way out of his element with the fb thing. that's these kids' turf- they'll eat him alive !!! entertaining if nothing else


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 4, 2010)

Anyone considering opening day at GP, Sunday 12/5, be forewarned.  Only the bunny slope is open til noon. Then 1A will spin for Fields. There is no information on their site www.greekpeak.net. When you check conditions it says they're closed for the season, have a nice Summer. Their face book does mention times however.  I'm an old fart, no face book here.  My son told me. I was _at_ GP today to pick up my pass.  No information there, "Yes we're open tomorrow at 8:30."  Three and a half  hours on the bunny slope  sounds like fun.  I don't know how many times I want to lap Fields either.  Bah Humbug! Come on snow.

I was hoping Snowridge was going to get nailed in the lake effect that shut down the NYS Thruway for two days.  State Police were delivering food and coffee to stranded motorist, with snowmobiles and quads.  I went there last December the day after a 36" dump.  Only 500ft of vert, but you get it all at once, not like Greek, 900ft, but spread over quite a length.  I hear there are good steep trees to be had there, if you know where to look.  They're supposed to get up to 10" Sunday and Sunday night.

As far as Greek in general goes.  I've been a pass holder for the last 16yrs.  You can't beat it for the money, still.  It was an even better deal at $199 per yr., which it was for many years.  Yeah the lifts are slow. The bar got a flatscreen last year, they stole it from the A frame, used to show promotional videos on it.  They have four or five 19" tube TV's circa 1970 in a large room, looks kinda funny.  I couldn't tell if it was really snowing at the football game, or if it was the snow on the TV.   I heard today from SP, the new chair is going in next Summer.  Hum, seems I've heard that one before, at least once. Supposedly a fixed quad to replace 1A.  

For $269 or is it up to $289 per yr.,can't remember, you get halfway decent terrain, nice little glades with little hidden "forts" kinda neat, almost everything lit, which is great if night skiing fits your schedule better.Their grooming seems to be a little better lately. Campgottagopee, you've got the GP routine down pat...mmmmmmm speedies. Chair 5 is the place to be on a sunny weekend, stay right away from the throngs at the lodge, party in the parking lot. I've met lots of great people at GP over the years, and spend more money on coffee in the bar than I do for my pass each season. I hope their stupid waterpark, reminds me of a McDonald's' playland  with water, is successful and they eventually  make _some_ improvements to the hill.


I'm smack dab in between Greek and Elk.  I like Elk, and ski it several times a year.  I get allot of, "You came south to ski?".  I'd love to alternate season passes between the two, but Elk wants close to $600 per yr. for a season's pass...OUCH, and they only have three night trails.  There is no comparison to Greek's base area, Elk wins hands down. Excellent grooming at Elk, if that's what you are looking for, you'll swear your at a mini Okemo. The bump run under the quad is fun.  The chair ride is fun too, great skiers are fun to watch, not so great skiers even more.  There are a couple other trails they leave unmolested.  Do not think there are any tree runs, don't know for sure.


----------



## Rambo (Dec 4, 2010)

Here is the link for Greek Peaks facebook page:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cortland-NY/Greek-Peak-Mountain-Resort/165706732899

Shame Elyisan/Stoic won't open till noon on Sun. Someone pushed to have the Snow Tubing park open this weekend.

Season Passes at Greek at the early discount were $299. A bargain compared to Elk Mountains season pass at $715 (prior to Oct. 11 2010).

I feel that Greek and Elk are somewhat similar.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 4, 2010)

I just went to their site, the info on tomorrow is now there.  Wow,$715 for Elk, yikes.  You do see nicer cars in their parking lot than at Greek.  They are very similar mountains, same vertical I believe.  I can remember seeing my Mom early in the season, " I see in the paper, Greek Peak has four trails open already."  Uh, I guess, Fields,Stoic, Alpha, and the magic carpet.  Oh, another good thing about Greek, 50% off Whiteface tickets.  Well they were last year, I know the Gore discount isn't what it used to be.  I've been to Gore many more times than Whiteface, because the discounts used to be similar.  I couldn't justify adding 120 miles to my trip when I was happy at Gore.  Now I'm more tempted to go to Whiteface.


----------



## skibum636 (Dec 5, 2010)

They are in their own little world, and refuse to listen.  I would be surprised if they were smart enough to read boards like this.  They obviously don't understand the power of Facebook. they should be posting  a lot more photos and videos... its FREE MARKETING!!!

Instead they will be the first in the country to open their tubing park.

Screw the ski slope and long time pass holders , coddle the out of towner's at the lodge.

Place is such a joke, they really shouldn't call themselves a "Resort".


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 5, 2010)

Maybe they're trying to build their cred in the "Tubing Community".  I've never tubed, even when my son was 5yrs old.  Maybe he'd be a master "Tuber", if I had.  Lost out on all that endorsement money.  I always thought, why would you want to do _that_ if you can ski or board?  I guess that's the point of having a tubing center. 

 They had no tubing today, but they were blowing on it......they will be first.  It's good to have goals.  The conditions were actually quite nice today, even a little fresh natural snow thrown in. The complete width of Fields could be skied.  A tad thin cover on skier's right though, pretty soft underneath. Stoic was in nice shape. Skier traffic was heavy, but not too bad. Lots of groups of boarders, standing / sitting around, no offense, my son is a boarder, not that there's anything _wrong _with that. No green trails from the top, so more yard sales, it was Fields or nothing.  


 I hot waxed my skis with candle wax this morning, thought I had some wax left from last year, nope. Worked well, they smelled great! I've used straight paraffin before, it works good until it gets too cold. It was fun to be back on the sticks.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 6, 2010)

Let's add....we just got a FOOT of snow and they're closed until Friday!!!??? Seriously, WTF is that.

Phew, rant over....I still love my GP


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 6, 2010)

Rambo said:


> Well!! Jeff is responding to complaints on the GP Facebook page and inciting negative feelings by the Boarder Park dudes. Here is one of Jeffs remarks:
> 
> "Jeff Kryger And what do you expect the 95% of the people who DON'T use a park to do? Ski/ride around the rails? Just be thankful that they are opening at all. And if it is that big of a deal either go to one of the other mountains, or wait a few weeks until they get everything set up. It's the first day, seriously...."



That's odd---he must have been pissed!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 6, 2010)

Cornhead said:


> Anyone considering opening day at GP, Sunday 12/5, be forewarned.  Only the bunny slope is open til noon. Then 1A will spin for Fields. There is no information on their site www.greekpeak.net. When you check conditions it says they're closed for the season, have a nice Summer. Their face book does mention times however.  I'm an old fart, no face book here.  My son told me. I was _at_ GP today to pick up my pass.  No information there, "Yes we're open tomorrow at 8:30."  Three and a half  hours on the bunny slope  sounds like fun.  I don't know how many times I want to lap Fields either.  Bah Humbug! Come on snow.
> 
> I was hoping Snowridge was going to get nailed in the lake effect that shut down the NYS Thruway for two days.  State Police were delivering food and coffee to stranded motorist, with snowmobiles and quads.  I went there last December the day after a 36" dump.  Only 500ft of vert, but you get it all at once, not like Greek, 900ft, but spread over quite a length.  I hear there are good steep trees to be had there, if you know where to look.  They're supposed to get up to 10" Sunday and Sunday night.
> 
> ...



We must have crfossed paths at some point Cornhead if you've been there for 16 yrs, of course I spend more on beer than coffee:beer:


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 6, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Let's add....we just got a FOOT of snow and they're closed until Friday!!!??? Seriously, WTF is that.
> 
> Phew, rant over....I still love my GP



yea that sucks - itt also sucks is i really couldn't really find that out from either their facebook or website! :blink:

cool to see all the gp chatter on here though!


----------



## highfive (Dec 6, 2010)

My girlfriend is from Skaneateles and everytime we make the trip up to see her parents, we always make a Greek Peak trip.  I really enjoy the little mountain and can really see the potential if management spent the time & money (their website is not very robust/is not updated with current conditions regularly) on the mountain.  If I was from the area (or ever move up there) I would no doubt be a Greek Peak regular!  As gorgonzola said, definitely cool to see it being discussed on AZ, . I always keep a look-out for trip reports when I am headed up there!  

My next visit to Skaneateles will be over New Years, and I will definitely be getting a Greek Peak trip in.  Hopefully they'll be cranking the guns and getting some help from Mother Nature til then.

-Keith


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 6, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> yea that sucks - itt also sucks is i really couldn't really find that out from either their facebook or website! :blink:
> 
> cool to see all the gp chatter on here though!



I couldn't either---had to actually call

It is good to see

We're getting some serious LE now and will continue for the next 2 days----this weekend should be friggin awesome!!! If we had ANY kinda base going into Sunday the woods would be in play for the weekend, but....we didn't.:wink:


----------



## Rambo (Dec 13, 2010)

A couple of pics from Sat. 12/11/10. Some guy that lives near GP said they have bought a "Used Fixed Grip Quad", from out West and it is suposed to be installed in place of lift 1A for next season.


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 13, 2010)

looks nice! weather report for this week looks freakin awesome!!!
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...GM&textField1=42.5106&textField2=-76.1947&e=0
I should be up Friday night/Saturday


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 13, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> looks nice! weather report for this week looks freakin awesome!!!
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...GM&textField1=42.5106&textField2=-76.1947&e=0
> I should be up Friday night/Saturday



Don't be tellin everyone about our snow, geez;-)

I'll keep an eye out fer ya on Sunday......if your up Friday night TMP is playing in Cortland....Stone Lounge


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 13, 2010)

ooops, didn't mean to give away the secret stash...
i'll have to catch up with ya next time - gotta bail either saturday night or early sunday am for juniors hockey game sunday morning  :^P


----------



## Rambo (Dec 15, 2010)

FOX 40 News video, about snowmaking at Greek Peak:

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...?video=12-14-10+greek.flv&zone=News++&h=ba8fa


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 17, 2010)

mrs snownbunski and daughter #1 headed up now. me, junior, and daughter #2 headed up tonight after her choral concert. if anybody's on the hill tommorow and wants to hook up for a few turns give a shout!
me and junior are pretty easy to spot


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 17, 2010)

Dang, I gotta work tomorrow---catch you next time you're up.


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 17, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> mrs snownbunski and daughter #1 headed up now. me, junior, and daughter #2 headed up tonight after her choral concert. if anybody's on the hill tommorow and wants to hook up for a few turns give a shout!
> me and junior are pretty easy to spot



Do you ever drink Jager with Pavel?:beer:


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 17, 2010)

huh? not that i recall


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 27, 2010)

Great skiing with ya over the wekend, Gogonzola---you even got some fresh for today, save some for me for tomorrow....mmmmmk??


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 28, 2010)

yea a great  skiing with ya and the rest of the gp crew - good bunch! we ran into pro and astd(?) yesterday too while trying to get junior out of some waist deep snow in a drainage ditch. as far as leaving any snow i'm not so sure as we tracked the sh*t out of everything on the mountain ;-) 
i'll try to post up a few pics and report tonight


----------



## VR17 (Dec 28, 2010)

haven't been to GP in a few years. Talked to a friend recently, told me GP bought some used snowmaking pumps etc from Big Tupper. This was supposed to help with GPs' snowmaking capabilities, anyone know if it helped? Don't want to spend a lot of travel time to find out the conditions aren't as stellar as adveritsed.


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 28, 2010)

we definatley noticed more firepower this year on the snowmaking front. it was snowing all day yesterday and they still had a full on assult on hercules and the run under chair 4. i'll tell ya right now the snow is primo as they've been getting steady le for the last 2 weeks and no freeze/thaw


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 28, 2010)

You guys need to drink Jager with Pavel.


----------



## Rambo (Dec 28, 2010)

As far as Greeks snowmaking capacity goes - I guess bigger pumps have helped, but there does seem like only so much water is available from the bottom stream and 2 small ponds.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 29, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> yea a great  skiing with ya and the rest of the gp crew - good bunch! we ran into pro and astd(?) yesterday too while trying to get junior out of some waist deep snow in a drainage ditch. as far as leaving any snow i'm not so sure as we tracked the sh*t out of everything on the mountain ;-)
> i'll try to post up a few pics and report tonight



You didn't!!!! We didn't get much snow Monday night BUT the wind blew like a bastard filling Ronnie's back in......



The guys told me they saw you on monday----heard about JR's ditch run too :-D


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 29, 2010)

VR17 said:


> haven't been to GP in a few years. Talked to a friend recently, told me GP bought some used snowmaking pumps etc from Big Tupper. This was supposed to help with GPs' snowmaking capabilities, anyone know if it helped? Don't want to spend a lot of travel time to find out the conditions aren't as stellar as adveritsed.



Well, all I can tell you is the snow (right now) is stellar!!!! This weekend??? Not so sure.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 29, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> You guys need to drink Jager with Pavel.



I don't like Jager, nor do I know Pavel---sorry


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 29, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> I don't like Jager, nor do I know Pavel---sorry



The guy is a legend. You hang with the GPSC at all?
:beer:


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 29, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> The guy is a legend. You hang with the GPSC at all?
> :beer:



No, not really.....the only legend at GP I know is Boo


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 29, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> No, not really.....the only legend at GP I know is Boo



Heavy. Quite a legend indeed. Can you keep up with him?


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 29, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Heavy. Quite a legend indeed. Can you keep up with him?



Free skiing yes, in the gates NO WAY----drinking yes---he's part of our crew on Sundays

How you know of this legend???


----------

